# anyone ever eaten alot of lsd?



## daveycrockett

I have and do you think it permanently changes you? for the better or worse? i know not everyone has the same reactions,


----------



## zephyr23

I touch crystal and that for dam sure gave me a lot of insite. i dont think i will ever do that again. Now i try to only trip on full moon.


----------



## thapoet

i at e a 10 strip of pretty good blotter back in 1998.... still aint right in the head....


----------



## wizehop

I did LSD almost every single weekend for 4 years back in Highschool. When I get really tiered sometimes the effects come out, but for the most part everything seams findjvfgndjvdfrjvjvg....kidding

Exctacy on the other hand was quite different. I feel like of all the drugs I've abused over the years, its fogged my brain the most and I don't even want to touch the stuff anymore.

That being said I love LSD, however the quality has gone down greatly over the years to the point I dont see why anyone would take it.


----------



## Tude

edited - thought I gave out too much info - let's just say I did my share (with a large group of people I hung with) in the late 70's/early 80's - some wild times then - but I wouldn't touch it now - I prefer more control over my body/mind (plus it always made my clothes feel icky on me for some reason, weird) and no lingering effects here - of course short term memory could be better ...


----------



## turnip

i'm here to agree with wizehop - i've done my fair share of what have yous, but i did an ungodly amount of ecstasy in my past & definitely think it fucked with my brain more than anything else. also never wanting to touch it again.


----------



## wizehop

Tude said:


> of course short term memory could be better ...


 
I'm sure the weed has played a larger role in that, it has for me..assuming you have smoke copious amount in the past. Other than the odd puff I don't even tough that stuff anymore.

Personally I miss getting really fucked up. I have just found that with everything now I have passed the pleasure stage since I've over done it all...good times where had though for sure.

But sticking to the LSD thing, Some of my best memories growing up have involved doing acid with my buddies. I did most of my growing up in the country which gave us tones of space to roam freely.
If there was any drug Id advocate (providing it was of quality) it would be LSD.....Now shrooms on the other hand...


----------



## thapoet

here here wizehop... i second that....


----------



## Ekstasis

I think even small amounts change you permanently.

Shrooms changed me more, but I did a decent amount of those ages ago.

Hippy-flipping one time at a camp rave I found a vial of breath freshener on the ground. I didn't know anything about acid at the time. I was all excited and showed my friend the liquid breath mints. Thankfully someone told me what it was.

I don't think I intended to drink the liquid mints from the ground but things are a little fuzzy from that day.


----------



## daveycrockett

only reason i ask is because i cant trip anymore, i mean the effect still hits me but im a fucking vegetable if i drop, seems some kinds of doses left me in a good way when i was through and some left me in not such a great state of mind(from that point on till i dropped again, ive done way too many drugs in my life and my body and mind just cant handle them anymore, im lucky im still alive. its just the L never left me like it had a permanent affect. wonder if obama "ll give me some shit/money for that.


----------



## jeffyDee

what you have to do is cram 20 hits in your asshole


----------



## jeffyDee

then pour some water in there and stand on your head


----------



## daveycrockett

jeffyDee said:


> then pour some water in there and stand on your head


thanks man ill give it a whirl!


----------



## Ekstasis

Lol. Funny shit. :b 

I knew a guy who was diagnosed schizophrenic after acid and he got/gets SSI. He thought altoids and soda were different forms of drugs and the strength/purity level was determined by the package size, brand, and flavor.


----------



## wizehop

Ekstasis said:


> I knew a guy who was diagnosed schizophrenic after acid


 
Man I've met a shit tone of crazy people over the years, even dated a few (ahhh goood times). Some did a fuck ton of drugs, some never touched the shit. I don't think any of that for the most part has to do with doing drugs, other than people who really abuse the fuck out of serious ones, and even then...

I remember back in the day I was in toastmasters, which was this public speaking club of sorts. We had this guy come in once and tell us how when he was a little kid they forced him to go to the dentist. He was scared shitless and didn't want them to drill his teeth, but of course they did anyways.
Now that incident fucked him up so much it apparently gave him multiple personality disorder. He even broke out in tears as hes going on about the whole fucking ordeal. I get he was scared. I fucking hate the dentist, like really fucking hate it...even if I had the funds I'd probably rather just get my teeth all busted out so I wouldn't have to deal with them...
That being said, despite me getting my teeth drilled as a kid I didn't develop schizophrenia, or multiple personality disorder...well okay maybe Wizehop, but other than him I'm fine.
People like to look for any kind of excuse as to why there fucked up other than there just fucked up. (I don't think anyone is fucked up but that's a whole other topic)

Obviously everything we do in life effects us in one way or another. Any experience we have, whether through drugs or just witnessing something crazy, effects our brains chemically. You don't need to take drugs to fuck your head up, And just because you take drugs doesn't mean you will fuck up your head.
At the end of the day we are just chemical beings governed by the chemicals that run through our body. Really its the reason we turn to Advil and not prayer when we have a bad headache from drinking too much wine, which I will have in the AM.
Some people are always fucking happy cause they got the right chemicals pumping around in there naturally, and others want to slit there wrists even when their around freight trains.....all through natural chemical productions in the brain.
Come to think of it my buddies mom killed herself by walking in front of a freight in our home town when we were is high school.
Anyhow I'm not saying LSD is necessarily good for you (been good to me though), but I am sayin out of them all it ain't so bad, and at the end of the day there is so much that could fuck you up anyhow.




daveycrockett said:


> only reason i ask is because i cant trip anymore, i mean the effect still hits me but im a fucking vegetable if i drop


 
Now this not getting high business I bet has more to do with what your getting. Problem with LSD is most of the time you don't know what your getting unless you get it from the source...and who the fuck is making LSD these days?

Come to think of it I miss that shit!!


----------



## BrownStone NY

> _*and who the fuck is making LSD these days?*_


 
Not Pickard, damn I miss his Chill Pill and Gooney Birds


----------



## crow jane

Lots of RCs being distributed as LSD these days.

Know your source, know your micrograms, or stick to mushrooms/cacti


----------



## Noble Savage

Did my share back in the day but wouldn't touch it or anything man made these days ...peyote is still on the bucket list though


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

thapoet said:


> i at e a 10 strip of pretty good blotter back in 1998.... still aint right in the head....


 
Lol judging by your avatar I can definitely see that. Jk bro.


----------



## cport420

Yep fuck people that sell cheap rc's as L.... That being said I've taken large doses before. Tipping into high teen numbers quite a few times. Haves dosed high doses and chewed on used up vials on several occasions as well. Melting into rugs can be a fun habit but got old quick. Well like 5 years or so. I got into the burnout stage where the magik is gone. 

If anything I'd say large frequent doses will lead to not wanting anymore of the liquid. All my friends and brother who hung in that time period of my life don't dose anymore. 

And with that take 15 hits and get back with us. Should be a good read. Also I think candy flipping was some of the craziest shit ever.


----------



## scatwomb

I don't think you can generally say if LSD is "good or bad" for you. I think, for sure, it changes your perspective, but, that change in perspective be good, bad, or valueless. 

For me, I only used LSD and mescaline a handful of times. I have had both amazing and horrifying experiences on both. My response after my experiences, rather than the experiences themselves, led to the most insight. 

For instance, I used mescaline, felt really anxious and, when it was over, I never wanted to feel that level of anxiety again. This desire pushed me into only taking meditation courses in college for a semester, meditating 3+ hours a day, and almost influenced me to become a Buddhist monk in Japan. I haven't used drugs since and have no interest in doing so. 

In retrospect, my psychedelic experiences were positive overall. In order to achieve that, however, I had to go through a lot of suffering. 

So yeah, we're all wired differently, have had different life experiences, are pre-disposed to a variety of mental illnesses/states - all of these things can impact a psychedelic experience, for better or worse. In other words, the answer to your question is dependent on the person, their stage in life, their immediate context, their plans for the futures, their family history, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

cport420 said:


> Yep fuck people that sell cheap rc's as L.... That being said I've taken large doses before. Tipping into high teen numbers quite a few times. Haves dosed high doses and chewed on used up vials on several occasions as well. Melting into rugs can be a fun habit but got old quick. Well like 5 years or so. I got into the burnout stage where the magik is gone.
> 
> If anything I'd say large frequent doses will lead to not wanting anymore of the liquid. All my friends and brother who hung in that time period of my life don't dose anymore.
> 
> And with that take 15 hits and get back with us. Should be a good read. Also I think candy flipping was some of the craziest shit ever.


 
I agree man. I did this RC called "Methoxetamine" last year during the summer time and went through pure terror. I had never done a dissociative before either and I assumed it would be similar to the psychedelic experience. It slightly was but I was in for a big fuckin' surprise. RCs are stupid and dangerous. I never experimented outside the realm of psychedelics and Molly and I still to this day don't know what the hell I was thinking, most likely just boredom and having the vial of it sitting next to us I figured eh fuck it. I am lucky to be alive though.


----------



## cport420

3rdEyeVision said:


> I agree man. I did this RC called "Methoxetamine" last year during the summer time and went through pure terror. I had never done a dissociative before either and I assumed it would be similar to the psychedelic experience. It slightly was but I was in for a big fuckin' surprise. RCs are stupid and dangerous. I never experimented outside the realm of psychedelics and Molly and I still to this day don't know what the hell I was thinking, most likely just boredom and having the vial of it sitting next to us I figured eh fuck it. I am lucky to be alive though.


 
Yeah I read into MXM alot with regards to the anxiety and depression studies going on with ketamine a while back. I've IM'ed K years ago but its never down here where I'm at now. Though I don't go looking for it or nothing so who knows really. But yeah there were a lot of reviews of people reporting about the samples coming out weren't of the best quality and purity was of question.

I'd say sadly though that there are 1000's and 1000's of stories where RC's didn't have the wanted effect or the user was unfamiliar with the drug or they got got with the ol okie doke. RC's are shit.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision

cport420 said:


> Yeah I read into MXM alot with regards to the anxiety and depression studies going on with ketamine a while back. I've IM'ed K years ago but its never down here where I'm at now. Though I don't go looking for it or nothing so who knows really. But yeah there were a lot of reviews of people reporting about the samples coming out weren't of the best quality and purity was of question.
> 
> I'd say sadly though that there are 1000's and 1000's of stories where RC's didn't have the wanted effect or the user was unfamiliar with the drug or they got got with the ol okie doke. RC's are shit.


 
Yup!


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist

shit i took a whole dropper one night and lost my mind.ended up blacking out after like 10 mins and then came to awareness at like 7 the next morning with intesnse visuals and life changing realisations about myself and then it finally calmed down they went away but still was high the rest of the day and i know that it def changed my mind. crazy shit. was even better to hear what happened after i blacked out from my friends hahah good times.


----------



## BurnReno

~YeS! I have been diagnosed with HPPD...which if you dont know what that is it's "'Hallucinogen Persisting Perception Disorder"'///which basically means, in my case I have permanent visual distorsions when it comes to screens, books, walls, tiles and tree bark...ect...ect...It isnt that bad, and in fact I have adapted pretty well to it./This all happened after a one year stint of excessive(largest dose was 13 tabs) lsd, mushroom and RC use!!! Let me just say, alot of my drug days are behind me. The brain is a precious thing!///but what I can say is that I appreciate the open mindedness I received from my experience.
~cheers and love. Be safe man.


----------

